# "Masculine" cuts?



## Pamela

I keep my dogs like that also except sometimes I shave the face and keep it a little longer on the head with a fluff at end of tail! lol welcome I know you will enjoy your new poo!


----------



## billtill

Pamela said:


> I keep my dogs like that also except sometimes I shave the face and keep it a little longer on the head with a fluff at end of tail! lol welcome I know you will enjoy your new poo!


Thanks for the reply. Do you have any full-body pics of them with this cut?


----------



## Mandycasey'smom

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/
If you go here and look in the group pool you will find spoos in every cut and style
Good luck hope you have high speed internet LOL you will be there all day looking at pics


----------



## Mandycasey'smom

Oh and my chocolate male I keep with a shorter top knot but some ear length and then basically a lamb trim he looks male. My female I do the bikini clip but have seen lots of males like that as well.
For you if you are just going to clip all over you could do it yourself no trouble get a decent set of clippers with detatchable blades not a set from walmart. You could get a set for hundred bucks easy. and away you go every four weeks or so.
Best to start as soon as you get him even just the face so they get used to grooming brushing and handling.


----------



## Pamela

Let me see what I can find for you.


----------



## billtill

Yes, I'll probably just do it myself. It seems silly to pay someone every 4-6 weeks to do an easy short clip. I'd probably need someone to demonstrate first, and I need to know what levels to do each area.

Pamela, I like your cut! what number do you use on each area? That's pretty much how I want my guy to look! Except maybe with a bushier beard, but I'll probably experiment.


----------



## billtill

By the way thanks for the input, the link and the pics. Any more photos of other dogs with slightly different styles would be appreciated! I'm so excited for my pup to come home! I can't believe I have to wait a month.


----------



## SECRETO

Here's a pic of what I could call a masculine cut. His muzzle is shaved but they also have his ears and top knot taken down. 

He's a handsome boy....He looks like my Eli !!


----------



## billtill

SECRETO said:


> Here's a pic of what I could call a masculine cut. His muzzle is shaved but they also have his ears and top knot taken down.
> 
> He's a handsome boy....He looks like my Eli !!


Adorable! I like this look a lot! When you say top knot, are you talking about the top of the head? I'm new to these terms.


----------



## SECRETO

billtill said:


> Adorable! I like this look a lot! When you say top knot, are you talking about the top of the head? I'm new to these terms.


Yes you are correct. 

Your going to love your new buddy. I have two black male Standard Poodles (1.5 yrs and 5 months) They are great dogs. Do you have any pics of your boy yet?


----------



## billtill

SECRETO said:


> Yes you are correct.
> 
> Your going to love your new buddy. I have two black male Standard Poodles (1.5 yrs and 5 months) They are great dogs. Do you have any pics of your boy yet?


Yes I do...


----------



## billtill

Here's a couple more.


----------



## Pamela

aw he's cute! you are going to have so much fun with him - I have an Andis clipper and I use 7FC on the body - that's fairly short and if I shave face I use #10. I dont' go right to skin. right now I am scissoring face and they look like Teddy-bears lol!


----------



## FUZBUTZ

Hey billtill, welcome to this forum. Love your new fur baby. Bet you can't wait to be able to go pick him up. Yes, I agree, with the type of cut that you are planning on keeping him in, that I too would consider clipping him myself. Most clippers that you would buy come with a tape that you can watch, demonstrating different types of dog clips. We have two andis clippers. One is a 1 speed, the other is a 2 speed. We like them both real well. We clip 2 toys and 2 standard poodles with these, sometimes all in the same day and the clippers do a fine job. Just remember not to let the clippers get to hot, which could burn up your clippers or even worse burn your dog. There is a coolant spray that you use to keep them from over heating or to help cool them down while using, which works great. Good luck with your new BEST FRIEND, I'm sure you will be best of buds.


----------



## kathyd

He's such a cute little puppy! I'm sure you're very excited to be getting him. I really like the picture Secreto posted of a mascuine style of cut. I've never left the face longer but I wonder if you wouldn't have to scissor that rather than use a clipper. I'm sure someone else could answer that question.

Depending on how messy he is with his food, it might be easier to clip his face like that picture. I had bedlingtons for many years and can tell you it's a real pain for both you and the dog to comb dried food out of their faces :tongue:


----------



## Tyler

*Masculine is....*

Hi, Bill:
I was just like you when I got my boy Alex. No foo-foo poodlishness for me, no sir!
Gotta tell you, though, you'll find your dog will display his masculinity no matter how he gets groomed. 
It makes sense to keep it short and simple if you're doing it yourself, but sometimes a guy can look handsome with a lot of hair.
Alex has a lot of hair, long ears and head, but is still a guys guy, even at 12 years old, when I took this shot....


----------



## starkeeper

*I want to add that*

a nice little mustache on a male dog is

very masculine to add!

You just leave the hair near the nose longer.

Very handsome.


----------



## creativeparti

this is a standard i groomed in a low matence trim


----------



## Jako

I like to keep my standard boy's ears and tail short. This summer he'll be going short all over so he dries fast after swimming.


----------



## Blue Fox

What about a german clip, I think that looks very masculine. You could have it modified leave a moustache/beard and cut the body coat a little shorter more like a pet clip.

Can't find a pic easily this morning and I have to go to work but will have a look later or someone else might have one on their computer. Heaps easier to maintain with short f,f & t (face, feet and tail).


----------



## Raindrops

Nevermind...


----------



## Raindrops

Nevermind...


----------



## Countryboy

My first clue to the date of this OP is that we haven't heard from Secreto for yeeeeers....
OP from 2009.


----------



## Raindrops

Oh yikes! It showed up on my recent page. I don't know how the algorithm is doing this... Thanks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> Oh yikes! It showed up on my recent page. I don't know how the algorithm is doing this... Thanks.


That's so weird!


----------



## Countryboy

Not so weird really. Get scrolling around the bottom of any page and the forum will offer up old, similar(?) threads... Recommended Reading.
It's easy to click on one of them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Countryboy said:


> Not so weird really. Get scrolling around the bottom of any page and the forum will offer up old, similar(?) threads... Recommended Reading.
> It's easy to click on one of them.


Oh! I only see recent posts down there. The oldest at the moment is from 3 days ago.


----------



## Raindrops

Oh yeah I typically only see recents but maybe it's not only recents. I will have to get used to it.


----------



## Rose n Poos

I've set my link to PF to come up on the Full Forum listing page. I just scan down the list to see how long ago the last post was. It's a bit like the previous home page, and just seems less cluttered to me. It's just all the Forums, top to bottom. I forgot, Latest Posts are at the very bottom, but I just stick with the straight FF list. 

I'm not a fan of algorithms choosing for me lol. I'm usually laughing or mystified at the things Amazon and eBay think I'll be interested in, and no improvement here for me .


----------

